# My laptop is bulging!



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2017)

The battery is swollen inside and the touch pad area of the laptop is getting deformed.  It doesn't even sit square on my desk anymore.  
Is it getting ready to explode in my face?    I am posting this from my bulging laptop.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2017)

It could ignite or explode or leak.  Change the battery ASAP to avoid damage to the laptop and its owner.

My old MacBook had the battery under the touchpad. It swelled to the point the touchpad didn't work right.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 10, 2017)

Turn off the computer, remove the battery asap.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 10, 2017)

No good will come of that.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 10, 2017)

Were you Googling to dirty websites again?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Were you Googling to dirty websites again?


Now this was the type of response I was expecting!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 10, 2017)

It's pregnant. Congratulations!


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 10, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Now this was the type of response I was expecting!




I was very careful in backing away from my keyboard...  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 10, 2017)

Roadfix, I'm hoping that this is a prank?  If not, please!!! for your safety! Turn it off and put it in a place that should it explode will do the least damage. 

Do you know what battery acid burns look like?  Not nice/comfortable/barely bearable.  They hurt.

I have never heard of this before.  Please be safe.

Once it cools down... do not turn it back on but take it to a shop that could maybe extract what you would like to save.  and then... I don't know...  maybe buy a new one? They're getting cheaper all the time.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks, in all seriousness, I will remove the battery.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Sep 10, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> It could ignite or explode or leak.  Change the battery ASAP to avoid damage to the laptop and its owner.
> 
> My old MacBook had the battery under the touchpad. It swelled to the point the touchpad didn't work right.



Better yet, if the laptop is bulging, get a trained professional to make the change.  Battery acid under pressure is not to be messed with.

What brand of laptop do you have?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 10, 2017)

Actually - I am not a scare monger *but*...  maybe you should even call the fire department.  they have the gear to protect while the battery is removed and place in an appropriate container.

I'm serious - batteries don't bulge just because they're annoyed...  they bulge because they're ready to explode!


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 11, 2017)

Bigjim68 said:


> Better yet, if the laptop is bulging, get a trained professional to make the change.  Battery acid under pressure is not to be messed with.
> 
> What brand of laptop do you have?


Almost all modern laptops use lithium ion batteries - no acid.  However, they can explode and burn.  Certain models of Samsung phones are a recent example.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 11, 2017)

It's an Acer laptop with a non-user replaceable battery.    I going to chuck this laptop and buy another.
I think the recent heatwave here also caused it to suddenly increase in size.  I noticed it was beginning to bulge slightly several months ago.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 11, 2017)

roadfix said:


> It's an Acer laptop with a non-user replaceable battery. *   I going to chuck this laptop and buy another*.
> I think the recent heatwave here also caused it to suddenly increase in size.  I noticed it was beginning to bulge slightly several months ago.




Excellent.... 
 Eveyone has different views but, we have been using Dell laptops for years.. Last we bought were $499, 3 years ago.. Jeannie and I really like them..

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 11, 2017)

roadfix said:


> It's an Acer laptop with a non-user replaceable battery.    I going to chuck this laptop and buy another.
> I think the recent heatwave here also caused it to suddenly increase in size.  I noticed it was beginning to bulge slightly several months ago.



AWKKK!  I have an Acer! Just bought it a while ago... 

 what do you mean "non-user replaceable battery"  What is a non-user????

I cannot access my battery - it is sealed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 13, 2017)

*dragn*, you need a tech person to replace the battery.

I've been typing away on my 3 1/2 year old Acer for an hour or two, with it propped on my lap. My lap gets warmer when a cat lays on it, so I'm not going to worry about my battery. Yet.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2017)

I decided to open the laptop and remove the swollen battery.    It got to a point where the laptop began to split and crack in one corner.     Now it works  just fine plugged in without the internal battery.   This laptop has always been sitting on my desk, plugged in at all times anyway so the battery was not important.   The tumor is gone.


----------



## blissful (Sep 20, 2017)

YAY!


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 20, 2017)

+1...   

Ross


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh, thank God.

Now you can get back to porn...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 21, 2017)

Himself said congratulations on the successful surgery.


----------



## Southern Dad (Sep 21, 2017)

You can fix everything that is wrong with that Acer if you go to the Apple Store.  There is probably one in your nearest mall.  Once you go Mac, you won't go back but if you do decide macOS isn't for you, a MacBook can run Windows just fine.  Did I mention the ten hours of battery life?

This message is not sponsored by Apple but if Tim Cook wants to send me one, I won't complain.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 21, 2017)

LOL My son & I have a running feud between Android and Mac.  I've disliked them since the first home computers came out. 

But I'm wondering if your computer's battery would not have overheated had you unplugged and let it use up its energy once in a while.  Maybe your battery was bored doing nothing and just over indulged its food and put on weight like many of us glued to their monitors/screens.


----------



## Southern Dad (Sep 21, 2017)

The PC vs Mac has been a longtime dispute in our house, too.  

Think Geek wrote about swelling batteries.  Overcharging and age were two of the most common issues that led to swelling.  And yes, it can happen to Macs, too.  I had a 2007 MacBook that had battery swell.  Of course the battery was about eight years old.

https://www.howtogeek.com/244846/what-to-do-when-your-phone-or-laptop-has-a-swollen-battery/


----------



## roadfix (Sep 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> Oh, thank God.
> 
> Now you can get back to porn...



There's really no desire to with the thing gone...


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 21, 2017)

ok guys!  it is, after all, a cooking family forum!


----------



## Southern Dad (Sep 21, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> ok guys!  it is, after all, a cooking family forum!





Maybe the user meant “food porn”.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 21, 2017)

awww, ain't you sweet.  Food porn, buckytom, ummmm....   nope.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> ok guys!  it is, after all, a cooking family forum!




A cooking family forum?

My family doesn't look all that tasty...


----------



## Southern Dad (Sep 21, 2017)

buckytom said:


> A cooking family forum?
> 
> My family doesn't look all that tasty...



Remember the placement of the comma that saved grandmother?

"Let's eat Grandmother!" or "Let's eat, Grandmother!"


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 21, 2017)

bucky...  so sorry, I forgot you don't see thru 'dragn eyes'.  Whether human or dragn, I visualize 'roasted and crispy skin' or 'how fast can I descale?'  which sauce.. if any.. will make this morsel taste better than it looks...  roasted, toasted, dunked or stewed.  These thoughts are constantly going thru my brain...  

not to mention the possibilities out there on the 'net...!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2017)

Dragon, schmagon.. I KNEW Canadians ate their young.

With their "Ehs" and their "oots", their politeness and welcoming nature... It's all a ruse.

Did you ever notice there's not that many of them?


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, come on up and visit for a bit e, I'm sure you would be very tasty love our hospitality.  we do know how to serve up a few tortures tourieres hot out of the oven!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 21, 2017)

Southern Dad said:


> Remember the placement of the comma that saved grandmother?
> 
> "Let's eat Grandmother!" or "Let's eat, Grandmother!"



It's a cute meme!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 21, 2017)

LOL Cooking goddess - first one along the punctuation theme was something about helping Uncle Jack get off of a horse...


----------

